# Microsoft plant Internet-Klo



## technofreak (7 Mai 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/wst-07.05.03-002/

Erster Prototyp(Erlkönig psst.. geheim!!)  







tf


----------



## Tilo (19 Mai 2003)

Gibts das schon irgendwo zu kaufen????  :lol:


----------



## Hase007 (19 Mai 2003)

*Surfen auf dem Kloo*

Wenn sich bei mir mal eine längere Sitzung ankündingt, dann
nehme ich auch schon mal meinen Notebook mit aufs Kloo.
WLAN und DSL im Hause sind dafür nur allzu verlockend.


----------



## bahnrolli (19 Mai 2003)

*Re: Surfen auf dem Kloo*



			
				Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich bei mir mal eine längere Sitzung ankündingt, dann
> nehme ich auch schon mal meinen Notebook mit aufs Kloo.
> WLAN und DSL im Hause sind dafür nur allzu verlockend.



Hi,

sei froh, dass Du dann hier in Deutschland auf's Klo gehen kannst, denn in Delaware, Illinois, Maryland, Michigan usw. oder anderen US-Bundesstaaten, wo die Gesetzgebung hinsichtlich der Benutzung von Telefon/Fernsehern bzw. folglicherweise Computer/Internet verschärft wird, könnte das zur Verstopfung führen.... :bigcry:  :motz:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1919

Mit regnerischen Grüßen aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Tilo (20 Mai 2003)

Ich wollt das Teil ja auch nicht für mich - ich bin bestens versorgt. Meinem Chef wollt ich das schenken, damit er dann mit vernebelten Sinnen mir ne Gehaltserhöhung genehmigt...  :lol:


----------



## Chemiker (20 Mai 2003)

*INTERNET-.....*

Nach langen Überlegungen und unzähligen Meetings,  haben wir unser Internet-Cafe eröffnet.

Equipment ist lieferbar für jedes Büro !!

 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Wow super!!!  mit integriertem Kaffetassenhalter  :thumb:


----------



## Chemiker (20 Mai 2003)

Besonderheit !!!

Integrierter SPAM-Filter !!

 :supercool: 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2003)




----------



## Tilo (21 Mai 2003)

:dafuer:  :respekt:  :vlol:


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Das o.s. Bild ist leider nicht up to date: Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




siehe "Die Welt"

Bill Gates setzt auf mobile Toilette mit Internetzugang

_*Im so genannten i-Loo ("Internetklo") kann jetzt per ausziehbarem Flachbildschirm,
 wasserfester Tastatur und sechsstrangigem Lautsprechersystem gemailt, gesurft und 
gechattet werden. 
Die passenden www-Adressen gibt es bald dazu: als Aufdruck auf speziellem Surfer-Klopapier.*_ 


weitere Infos und tiefschürfende Überlegungen zu diesem bewegenden Thema: 
Das Internet zieht ins öffentliche Klo ein

_Für manche haben Klos die Funktion, sich zurückziehen zu können und beim gemächlichen 
Verrichten des Geschäfte Zeitungen oder Bücher zu lesen, vielleicht auch Hausarbeiten
 zu machen. Das geht freilich nur dann auch zufriedenstellend, wenn vor der Tür nicht schon 
der Nächste oder gar eine Schlange von Menschen wartet, die es eilig haben.


Die Idee, ein Klo mit einem Internetzugang auszustatten, ist also nicht von der Hand zu weisen,
 aber wirklich angebracht höchstens in den privaten Räumen, in denen man dann endlich auch nicht
 mehr abgeschlossen von der Welt ist und endlich nebenbei auch etwas zu tun hat, während man gemütlich
 sitzt. Arbeitgeber dürften auch nicht versucht sein, diesen Kloservice ihren Angestellten zu bieten.
 Bei Microsoft ist der Einzug des Internet ins Klo schlicht folgerichtig für den Übergang vom 
Internet zum Evernet (anytime and any place):

"Das Internet ist so sehr zum Bestandteil des Alltagslebens geworden, dass das Surfen auf dem Klo
 der nächste natürliche Schritt ist. Die Menschen haben bislang nach einem Buch oder einer Zeitschrift
 gegriffen, wenn sie auf dem Klo waren, jetzt werden sie sich einloggen", meint Tracy Blacher von MSN.
* "Es ist spannend, wenn man daran denkt, dass der kleinste Raum jetzt zu einem Gateway 
in die riesige virtuelle Welt werden kann."*_


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2003)

Hoffentlich gibt es auf dem Internet.Klo analoges Klopapier.

Manchmal find ich anolog besser als digital oder gar virtuell.


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Wie sagte doch neulich einer: "Das papierlose Büro sollte spätestens an der Tür zur Toilette enden..."


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sagte doch neulich einer: "Das papierlose Büro sollte spätestens an der Tür zur Toilette enden..."




Deshalb warne ich immer vor papierlosen Behörden.  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb warne ich immer vor papierlosen Behörden.



Grundsätzlich hat jede Einführung einer neuen Generation von papierlosen Büros, zur schlagartigen
 Vermehrung des Papierverbrauchs, dem Anstieg der Aktien von Papiermühlen und einer
 Beschleunigung des Raubbaus an Wäldern geführt   
tf


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Ist ja kein Wunder.
Bevor man das Papier endgültig wegschmeißt muß der gute Beamte ja noch zwei Kopien anfertigen und abheften - nur zur Sicherheit...


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja kein Wunder.
> Bevor man das Papier endgültig wegschmeißt muß der gute Beamte ja noch zwei Kopien anfertigen und abheften - nur zur Sicherheit...



Nicht nur das, ein Freund, der bei der Deutschen Bank arbeitet, erzählte mir, daß durch die Einführung der E-Mails 
dieser Trend zur Papierverschwendung extrem gefördert wird. Die meisten Kollegen drucken erst mal jede Mail aus, 
da sie gar nicht die Zeit haben, alles vor dem Bildschirm zu lesen. Besonders offizielle, allgemeine Mitteilungen erzeugen 
auf diesem Weg eine aberwitzige Anzahl von E-Mail Ausdrucken


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2003)

Das kenn ich woanders her auch.
E-Mail wird gedruckt, weil man auf den Bildschirm keinen Einlaufstempel machen kann. Dann wird die Mail dem Sachbearbeiter in Papierform ins Fach gelegt... :-(


----------



## Chemiker (22 Mai 2003)

*Papierlos*

Salü zusammen.

Zu Papierwut in Büros etc.   

Wir haben in unserer Abteilung (ca. 190 Pers.) den Versuch (seit Jan.) am laufen 1x im Monat papierlos zu arbeiten, unseren papierfreien Donnerstag! :dafuer: 

Natürlich sind bestimmte Örtchen im Gebäude davon ausgenommen.  

Voraussetzung ist, sich selbst in den H..... zu treten um der Versuchung zu unterliegen, doch auszudrucken.
Wenn ich es aus Zeitgründen nicht auf dem Bildschirm lesen kann, wann dann !!?? :gruebel: 

Auch bei mail und so weiter, gibt es Möglichkeiten der Bestätigung.

Brauch ich wirklich von allem eine 3. oder 4. Kopie ??  
Brauch ich den Bericht aus der Fachzeitschrift wirklich, oder gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit das digital zu sichern ?? :schuettel: 

Am Ende des Jahres wollen wir dann die Papierbestellungen (bei uns palettenweise) mal gegenüberstellen. :spitz: 

So, nun gehe ich mal papierlos in den kleinsten Raum unseres Hauses.
Ach nee, ein bischen Papier nehm ich mit. Die Standardschreiben meiner MWD-Vermittler. Wie schrieb doch jemand im Forum dazu:
 "Ich sitze hier im kleinsten Raum meines Hauses und halte noch ihr Schreiben vor mir....." :banned: 

Papierlose Grüße aus dem MKK   :wave: 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2003)

Ich habs grade mal getestet: ich kann tatsächlich von der Toilette aus per Bluetooth mit dem iPAQ ins Internet.
Wie Matthias so schön meinte: "HotSpot am ShitPot"


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2003)

Naja was ist schon das MS-Klo gegen meinen  Roller....


----------

